# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity Box Nokia [ BEST ] 1.45 ReleasedBEST 1.45  - USB flashing improved - Fixed ancient flashing

## hassan riach

*BEST 1.45*  *   - USB flashing improved* *    - Fixed ancient flashing bugs with some old RAPIDO/Rap3* *    - MeeGo flashing improved (Version check, Wipe functions)* *    - AfterFlash operations improved*  *   - Service oprations improved* *    - Skip RSA check added* *    - (Restore SL) SimLock extraction improved* *        - Added support for new types*  *        - ID info extraction improved* *        - SPR reading improved* *    - WriteRPL improved (PC update, AutoRecovery from backup)* *    - XG213 RPL saving now same, as BB5*  *       *.rpl - full , *_sim.rpl - simlock only , *_crt.rpl - npc/hwc/ccc only*  *    - RAP3 LowFormat (Repair blinking phones without lost PhoneBook) revised* *    - Flash Erase option revised* *      - Added backup checking (if RPL backup not exist, phone will not be erased)*  *      - Added Skip Backup Check (Ignore missing RPL during erase)*  *   - User Data operation improved* *    - DCT4+ SMS extraction improved*  *   - Other* *    - INI updated and revised* *    - RSA check improved (added new models)* *    - Updated stuff files (pc base, tune, rpl, wipe files)* *    - Couple of bugfixes and changes*  *Download Link* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## ameerl

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------

